# Grout



## Drago (23 Jan 2021)

Team,

In your humble opinion, what is the best product and/or method for clraning the mouldy black crap from the grout between tiles?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Jan 2021)

Cillit Bang mould cleaner. Or any one of them which has bleach in it.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2021)

As above Cilit bang mould remover. Spray it on, leave it for as long as you can and then remove.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jan 2021)

As a preventative measure get some good air flow through your sheep dip after use. Keep it dry.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jan 2021)

Or just use bleach. In the end though you'll have to use an old nail (unless you have a Dremel) to remove and regrout, not a nice job.


----------



## TissoT (23 Jan 2021)

Remove the the top layer of grout 1/2mm and re grout.

https://www.toolstation.com/vitrex-...MIla7D9suy7gIVGuvtCh37BQIaEAQYASABEgI5A_D_BwE


----------



## sheddy (23 Jan 2021)

There should be a v shaped knife for removal. Maybe it’s yet to be invented ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

Spray it with Coronavirus, so they compete for resources


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Cillit Bang mould cleaner. Or any one of them which has bleach in it.


This one is the best IME


----------



## winjim (23 Jan 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Or just use bleach. In the end though you'll have to use an old nail (unless you have a Dremel) to remove and regrout, not a nice job.





TissoT said:


> Remove the the top layer of grout 1/2mm and re grout.
> 
> https://www.toolstation.com/vitrex-...MIla7D9suy7gIVGuvtCh37BQIaEAQYASABEgI5A_D_BwE


Grout, grout
Scraping it out
Mildew and mould we can do without


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jan 2021)

winjim said:


> Grout, grout
> Scraping it out
> Mildew and mould we can do without


You talking to me?

Nothing works effectively or for long- the secret is to use epoxy grout to start with but a bit late to say that here... and it's a pain to use. I also like to specify grey epoxy grout which hides the problem and makes cleaning less of a chore.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jan 2021)

Buy a big a bottle of Domestos bleach and a few rolls of lavatory paper. Twist a couple of sheets of lavatory paper into a "snake" and dip it into the bleach until it is soaked. Then press the snake against the mould on the grout. It helps if you mash the snake into a pulp_ in-situ_. The idea is to keep as much liquid bleach against the mould as possible for as long as possible. I leave it for about an hour. Repeat as necessary. It really does work!

BTW, undiluted bleach can give you dermatitis, so try and keep it off your hands. Top Tip @Drago: wear a pair of pink Marigolds and lock the door to spare you from embarrassment.


----------



## keithmac (23 Jan 2021)

You can buy bleach gel, maybe apply that with a brush of some sort.

We used Astonish on ours, spray and leave 20min, rinse down and reapply, took 6 rounds to sort it out but brought grout and silicone up as good as new.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> You talking to me?
> 
> Nothing works effectively or for long- the secret is to use epoxy grout to start with but a bit late to say that here... and it's a pain to use. I also like to specify grey epoxy grout which hides the problem and makes cleaning less of a chore.


Epoxy grout is an absolute nightmare to use! Blooming expensive too.
You spend more time cleaning your tools than doing the job.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As above Cilit bang mould remover. Spray it on, leave it for as long as you can and then remove.



Another vote for this method though we are currently using the Tesco own brand product. When cleaning upstairs I spray it on when I start and then make cleaning the shower the last task after hoovering, dusting etc. Works very well.

Two tips to help reduce the problem. Shower with the window open to get rid of condensation ASAP. Use a window cleaning squeegee to clear water off the shower walls immediately after use. Again reduces condensation.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Epoxy grout is an absolute nightmare to use! Blooming expensive too.
> You spend more time cleaning your tools than doing the job.


I know, but it's worth it.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Buy a big a bottle of Domestos bleach and a few rolls of lavatory paper. Twist a couple of sheets of lavatory paper into a "snake" and dip it into the bleach until it is soaked. Then press the snake against the mould on the grout. It helps if you mash the snake into a pulp_ in-situ_. The idea is to keep as much liquid bleach against the mould as possible for as long as possible. I leave it for about an hour. Repeat as necessary. It really does work!
> 
> BTW, undiluted bleach can give you dermatitis, so try and keep it off your hands. Top Tip @Drago: wear a pair of pink Marigolds and lock the door to spare you from embarrassment.


also works on the blackened silicone around the bathtub too


----------



## keithmac (24 Jan 2021)

This is what we use, it's excellent.

Think B&M sell it if there's one near.

Once you've got on top of it, a spray down once a week is more than enough.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2021)

Ive sorted the silicone. Chiselled it all out and redid it with white sikaflex EBT - that wont go manky or brittle.

I'm resigned to pink marigolds, a stiff brush, and some kind of stong bleachy acidic ungent. And when the grout is done I can use the same get up for my dangleberrys.


----------



## MichaelW2 (24 Jan 2021)

Apparently, bleach kills mould on the surface but does not have much impact within the material. Vinegar is supposed to penetrate and and kill the subsurface mould better for longer.


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

Stop drinking Port.Oops misread Thought you said Gout


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

Hang your y fronts up next to the mould. Over time the mold will migrate.


----------



## irw (24 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> And when the grout is done I can use the same get up for my dangleberrys.


----------



## PK99 (24 Jan 2021)

HG Grout cleaner,

Then this stuff to keep the whole shower clean, bright and shiny

No grout mold and no limescale build-up.

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/46303/Wet-&-Forget-Weekly-Shower-Spray-Cleaner-2L


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2021)

I'll ask the Archbishop it seems he gets it regular.The port dont you know.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Buy a big a bottle of Domestos bleach and a few rolls of lavatory paper. Twist a couple of sheets of lavatory paper into a "snake" and dip it into the bleach until it is soaked. Then press the snake against the mould on the grout. It helps if you mash the snake into a pulp_ in-situ_. The idea is to keep as much liquid bleach against the mould as possible for as long as possible. I leave it for about an hour. Repeat as necessary. It really does work!
> 
> BTW, undiluted bleach can give you dermatitis, so try and keep it off your hands. Top Tip @Drago: wear a pair of pink Marigolds and lock the door to spare you from embarrassment.


This man knows the score @Drago , do this!


----------



## Lookrider (24 Jan 2021)

After you have cleaned up by any method you choose

Get a bottle if suitable sealer from the tile shop and sponge it on the grout 
It takes no doing and puts a seal on surface of grout 
This allows the future build of mould to be wiped off much easier as the sealer prevents the mould from seeping in 
Re seal every year or so 
Do not seal the mould in or it's going to be there a long time


----------



## jowwy (24 Jan 2021)

Also need to look at the reason there is mould there in the first place.......


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2021)

Poor ventilation...and because im a lazy git who doesn't wipe the tiles down as they should. The latter will change.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Jan 2021)

And there was me thinking @Drago had overdone it on the port and Stilton...


----------



## keithmac (25 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Poor ventilation...and because im a lazy git who doesn't wipe the tiles down as they should. The latter will change.



Same as ours, can't imagine my two kids wiping the shower down after they've finished, can't even pick the bloody towel up off the floor..


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jan 2021)

We've one of those Karcher type vacs in the bathroom,far too much work to clean up with teenagers.


----------

